# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Prospective Croatian learner

## Duke Atreides

I'm interested in learning Croatian. Any suggestions on textbooks? There's a program at my university, but I don't think I'd be able to start for at least another year.

----------


## sasa990

Try to learn Serbian. Serbian is more simply.

----------


## barbara****

I WOULD BE GLAD TO HELP YOU TO LEARN CROATIAN AS CROATIAN NATIVE SPEAKER.
BYE!
BARBARA

----------


## Moongazer

Pozdrav, bio sam zainteresiran za poboljšanje moj hrvatski jezik sposobnost za neko vrijeme sada, i ima jaku želju da posjete zemlju, previše. Ako bilo tko ima bilo kakve prijedloge ili mišljenja na neke dobre knjige ili sati, to bi bila velika pomoć. Hvala!

----------


## delog

> Pozdrav, bio sam zainteresiran za poboljšanje moj hrvatski jezik sposobnost za neko vrijeme sada, i ima jaku želju da posjete zemlju, previše. Ako bilo tko ima bilo kakve prijedloge ili mišljenja na neke dobre knjige ili sati, to bi bila velika pomoć. Hvala!

 Is this croatian language? It's first time when I see it, but I understood almost all! It is very similar to Russian. 
Поздравляю (привет?), был сам заинтересован в улучшении моей способности хорватского языка некоторое время sada, и я желаю посетить эту землю (страну), previše. Яко у кого были (если у кого есть) какие-нибудь предложения или мысли о некоторых добрых (хороших) книгах или sati, то была бы великая помощь. Хвала! (пока?) 
Right? 
Wow! I know Croatian language!  ::   *barbara*****, *Moongazer*, а вы понимаете, что я сейчас здесь пишу? Интересно, хорватам не знающим русский язык, так же легко понимать его? Мне было легко, потому что этот текст был похож на русский, написанный транслитом. А вот для вас, наверное, сложнее, потому что буквы не знакомые.

----------


## Оля

> Хвала! (пока?)

 Hvala = Спасибо.   ::

----------

